#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  你們喜歡哪種獸人

## 米爾蘭

現在先不管是不是當之類的狀況
而是你們比較喜歡哪種的
另外= =有些沒有的我也沒辦法
因為先想到我就先打了
所以........

----------


## Wolfy

犬人.貓人.龍人.鷹人. 
(這些還算不冷門的呢)

----------


## 米爾蘭

> 犬人.貓人.龍人.鷹人. 
> (這些還算不冷門的呢)


我有想到龍人跟鷹人= =|||但是來不及打......就先打其他的了

----------


## tyrael

当然是狼人喽，野性 团结 矫健 美型。。。。。啊，我最爱的狼人！

----------


## 翔太

都很喜歡呢～

不過不止這些…

沒有以上皆喜歡嗎XD"

----------


## 霸龍

怎麼沒有龍人    (翻桌
我只好選豹了.....其實虎也不錯呢XD

----------


## 布雷克

可是這些我全都喜歡耶.....沒有熊人呀..也沒有我最喜歡的蜥蝪人耶...
用投的不標準呢

----------


## 犽修

只要是獸人我都喜歡^////^
(天音:是喜歡腐吧!!)
我:噓~~~知道就好XD

----------


## 虎紋龍

嘎嘎嘎~~~沒有龍人~~~><~~~!!!!!

龍要造反了~~~~~吼~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

我比較喜歡貓科.犬科(驚! 沒有犬科吧...算了狼or狗類的)+熊類的
龍的話...我比較喜歡龍王那型的  鳥類...應該比較喜歡接近人型的
獅子!!!(超愛)

----------


## 野狼1991

狼人萬歲!
毛毛中又有著肌肉!
戳一戳~
喔~那感覺真棒!
抱ㄧ報~
喔~那觸感真好!
碰一碰~
喔~那毛毛真讚!
所以...狼人萬歲!XD
不過其他的也不錯阿~

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

沒....

沒有熊!!!! (震驚+石化了2秒)

還是晚一點再來投吧...轉身

----------


## 龍爺啦~

嘎嘎!!沒有龍人Q口Q
龍人們準備起議XD
(沒辦法我能選虎了..嗚嗚~)

----------


## 黑獅

還好有獅子=v=
我當然選自己的種族拉~~(毆

----------


## xx2

沒有龍人  :感動(落?:  
不過 我還想到一個 魚人 好像很少見的樣子 算稀有品種巴

----------


## 狐狸

為什麼沒有狐狸.......(傷心)

我要狐狸拉QQ


我是覺得舉辦這種投票要弄出很多選項才行

因為獸人這麼多種~這裡的種族很多XD

----------


## 夜月之狼

不能複選啊?Q Q

狼豹龍虎獅=W=

----------


## 陶聖特

當然以狼人為主囉,但是龍人好像也不錯

----------


## 秋楓

嘎全部都喜歡呢怎辦=  ="

有沒有全選?

另外龍人和熊人呢Q口Q

也很喜歡龍阿=\\\=

----------


## omega

喜歡狼的佔大部分呀，不過沒辦法，我也喜歡狼人，因為很可愛阿。

----------


## 月極停車場

每一個都喜歡阿= = 怎麼辦勒

----------


## 段星魂

沒有貓...................(遠目)

----------


## 銀月貓

為什麼沒有貓人!!!(拍桌(桌爆碎

----------


## 古夜小狼

狼狼~狗狗~狐狸~最高~~o(>_<)o
(PIA飛~~)

----------


## 藍德

選獅人的怎麼這麼少..............(地上畫圈圈中~)

----------


## ExD

沒有自己人~~不能選自己XD

熊人.....

----------


## 肥洋

沒....有....貓.....
雖然選項裡有很多"大貓"....
不過我就是喜歡貓....路邊看到那種野貓......

----------


## 山風

果然跟我想的一樣...不知道為什麼，*狼人*就是比較受歡迎的說ㄟ...
我也覺得狼人很帥＊≧﹏≦＊
不過其他的獸人也都很不錯捏^^~

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

怎麼選像這麼少!!(翻桌)

殺殺殺阿~~~~
如果懶的傷腦筋，那乾脆定"科"就好了呀‥‥= =

----------


## 柩月

能萌到我的都喜歡！

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

> 能萌到我的都喜歡！


+10000~(ˊ∀ˋ/(被打

不過自己畫的還是偏向龍..(˙∀˙"(其他種族會苦手..orz

----------


## M.S.Keith

*沒有龍人阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿~~~~~~~*

算了~退而求其次~
獅人阿~~~(絕對不是因為它跟詩人同音毆~(誤)

----------


## 孤傲狼嚎

其實比較喜歡龍啦......
竟然沒有.......那只好狼人跟獅人嚕~~~~

----------


## 野

大致上只要是能讓我有"心動的感覺"的獸人
我都愛XDXDXDXD"

----------


## 王鯤梵

巨龍血統的龍族兄弟們。。。咱們的命太苦了。。。。

----------


## 小劍

唉~~~~為啥選擇那麼少呢(我要龍人)

----------


## Katsuya XII

雖然我是豹人

不過我就是偏心愛獅人－v－

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

龍人
因為是自己的親生骨肉(請參閱龍槍編年史)

----------


## 满月狼嗥

當然是狼人啦，帥帥的，強而又力的身壯。狼人是我的首選。狼人萬歲~狼人萬歲~！！！

----------


## 拉爾

狼人、龍人、鷹系鳥人大好呀！！

看到真正老鷹飛的樣子真的很帥氣啊！

自從那一次在山上的某座廟看到老鷹之後，就被吸引住了！

那隻後就喜歡把自己想像成有老鷹翅膀的鳥人，然後自己陶醉其中。

----------


## 黑月影狼

還是比較喜歡狼~
可能是因為喜歡舒服的毛皮吧(哪狗勒?~我也喜歡啦)
感覺還是喜歡可愛的

----------


## 亞多士

狼、獅子、龍人....都很喜歡！！
啊...？不能複選？嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚....好難過啊！！
   Athos.E

----------


## 不知識份子

最近發現虎獸人也蠻萌的  :Very Happy:  

尤其是肌肉加上正太臉的虎獸~~~   :Laughing:  

萌噫~~~!!!

----------


## onecrem

龍,虎,牛,狼,熊,都是我喜愛的啦~~
嘿~我沒投票啦,都沒多樣性選擇的><
嘿~最愛的是,龍,虎,和牛XD

----------


## 鵺影

> 最近發現虎獸人也蠻萌的  
> 
> 尤其是肌肉加上正太臉的虎獸~~~   
> 
> 萌噫~~~!!!


怎麼看到你的敘述,
第一個就想到虎源太...  :onion_39:  

我喜歡的獸人種類太多了,
沒辦法複選...

----------


## godauuy

只要是獸人我通通可以接受!!((火乍！！   :狐狸爽到:  
所以沒法把神聖的一票投到哪個獸人身上XD"

----------


## Baroque Boyce

除了牛人，其他的我都喜歡。

不過，往戰鬥方面的話就有差異了。

狼人：
速度快又很確實，適合用爪類武器。

獅人：
赤手空拳威力很猛，拳套類武器很適合牠們。
不過重武器類也不錯。

虎人：
比獅人更威猛，重武器類是牠們的最愛。
當個暗殺者也可以，但要會躲藏及視力要好...

豹人：
相對上面兩個獸人，豹人速度更快但力量不高。
肉摶戰會贏的機率不高。
輕武器類給牠們比較不錯...

----------


## 歐里爾

我喜歡的....獅人,虎人,狼人....只要是很帥或很萌都很喜歡~
但是特別喜歡上面這幾種啊 >~< /

----------


## lypapaqwer

雖然本獸是虎，，，，
但是，愛死獅子了，，><~~~~~~

----------


## 拓狼

狼人吧,我就是喜歡狼人@@
(成天幻想變成狼人的樣子.....)

----------


## harry_chu

鹿人也很棒阿!!
眼睛~鹿角
讚拉!!

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

狼人万岁！！！（最爱狼人）

----------


## 月影之虎

老虎至上
除此之外我還
喜愛豹 獅 狼人
可惜不能複選  :wuf_e_cry:   :lupe_cry:  
 還有我覺得虎人
應該可以適合當忍者吧
大家覺得呢  :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

适合当忍着的应该是狼人吧……（因为擅长隐藏在黑暗之中）

----------


## 暗翼

怎麼沒有龍人........

----------


## godauuy

嗚....每個都好每個都想投阿~~(眾踹!!)
可惜沒龍人...所以選可愛的虎人阿XD~(在踹)

----------


## sundusnick

第一眼 就相中豹人

感覺豹有種神秘感,很適合我^^

----------


## 朔玥冷情

嗚~狼人跟豹人讓我抉擇好久XD
不過最後還是選了最喜歡的狼人XDD

----------


## lan

當然是狼人呀!!~狼人對我來說是

非常厲害得呢且也很帥唷！!~所以

狼人+1啦!!~有速度.防禦力.攻擊力.

都好厲害呀！!!~

----------


## 阿翔

狼人+1~

絕對是狼人人人人人人人！
狼人在翔的心目中永遠是最棒的獸人！
狼人又帥又酷，
像lan大大所說的那樣：
有速度.有防禦力.有攻擊力.
翔愛狼人！
（天狼之音：拖出去！）

----------


## 極地尋找

個人非常喜歡貓貓~

但在選設中沒貓獸人呀~~~~~(淚\r
到底都是覺得貓貓很可愛(心
話說喜歡狼人的都不少呀－v－

目前在選設中發現128人...

----------


## 冽羽泫白

狼獸人是主流~(笑

其他種類的獸人也很棒喔!!

希望以後的種類可以更多樣化!!

(要尊重各種族喔~(笑

----------


## 雄峰二形

我想要貓犬龍狐...

沒有?

那就狼吧!

----------


## 獠也

狼人.....
虎人也不錯說........
可惡!!!
都好想投下去阿!!!

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

狼人+1

不知道 ((被揍

感覺吧XD""

毛越多越好

----------


## 羽翔

狼人+1
雖然其他種族也都不錯
不過主要還是狼獸人www

----------


## 咩

我選狼人，可能是本身就比較喜歡狼的線條吧，而且比較喜歡狼本身，

所以看到狼會比較順眼(不是說其他的不好看O.O)。

狼人狼人~~

----------


## 藍焰

喜歡狼當然就是狼人囉！
其他的也不錯，可惜沒有龍人
其實本狼也很喜歡鱷魚呢，只可惜沒有鱷魚人的選項

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

> 文章內容較為空洞
> 請以右上角之「編輯」功能充實
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔


耶耶~~~
狼人最多耶
多多同類喔

----------


## 嵐霖

這...這...也太難選了一點= =
單選題阿...
狼人.虎人.馬人.龍人.鷹人.貓人.豹人
這些都很不錯嘎@@
不過單選題當然選自我種族囉XD

----------


## 痕‧風狼

當然是狼人了~~痕 最喜歡狼了><
因為不明原因...突然就對狼人有興趣.....
雖然貓~狐~豹 我也都好喜歡~~
龍也好帥><

----------


## 岡日森格

基本上是狼人拉
不過其實只要是毛茸茸的我都很喜歡=W=
明明有把鹿人或羊人這種一般人很少想到的打出來
可世雄人卻會忘掉
真奇怪=W=

----------


## 路過的狗

沒有....犬人....(驚)  :jcdragon-shock:  

TT_TT

怎麼可以忘記打犬人呢

....(角落畫圈圈中)

----------

